

Why Apple is suing every Android manufacturer in sight - ryandvm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/08/the-number-that-shows-why-apple-is-suing-every-android-manufacturer-in-sight.php

======
enraged_camel
This does not make sense. Windows has been the dominant operating system on
PCs for a very long time, but Apple never sued PC manufacturers for it. The
reason is simple: Microsoft never blatantly copied OS X to the same extent
that certain Android manufacturers ( _cough_ Samsung) copy iOS and the iPhone.

~~~
27182818284
Well they weren't in the position to fight either. From Jobs biography, he
wanted to, but he knew he couldn't survive long enough for the big payoff
against Microsoft

“If we kept up our lawsuits, a few years from now we could win a billion-
dollar patent suit. You know it, and I know it. But Apple’s not going to
survive that long if we’re at war. I know that. So let’s figure out how to
settle this right away. All I need is a commitment that Microsoft will keep
developing for the Mac and an investment by Microsoft in Apple so it has a
stake in our success." —Jobs quote from the bio quoted from the Forbes article
about the situation

------
taligent
This is not even remotely true.

There are a lot of Android manufacturers who Apple isn't suing right now. If
you want to talk about a company that IS then let's talk about Microsoft which
has licenses from nearly all of them. But then again Microsoft just doesn't
generate as many page views as it used to.

~~~
fjorder
Apple isn't suing Google directly over Android. Why? Mutually assured
litigation hell. Apple likely isn't suing a lot of companies because those
companies have a strong enough set of patents to cause real damage to Apple if
they fought back.

